# Cost to add DCC/ no sound? to Life Like Diesel



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a Life Like Diesel (HO) that has a crk board with an empty spot that the previous owner told me is for DCC. Any wild guess what it would cost to convert? There is no room for a speaker so I question if it is worth coverting to use on an oval with no switches. Thanks; Don


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

You say it has a DCC socket, so that's a $20+ decoder. There are a number of brands including Digitrax and TCS.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Don,
If it has an 8 pin socket then it's real cheap.
I'll PM you a price.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It is not a typical IC socket. There are holes in the board that look like they are aranged for a particular module. I should have taken a photo! Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are only four plugs for decoders, 8 pin, 9 pin, 6 pin, 21 pin
Here are the most common 2!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine has no socket,just empty holes in the pc board. Don


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Don I sent my Atlas GP7 to NIMT to add dcc and sound, he did an excellent job on it. I thought I only wanted DCC and no sound, but his install has changed my mind on all my future locomotives.


----------

